# Can Betta live with Fiddler Crabs?



## Voltage (Nov 22, 2015)

Just recently got a female fiddler crab from Wal-Mart and a small, young female betta from Petsmart. They're getting along right now, but I'm wondering will the fiddler crab try to eat or harm the betta while she's sleeping? I've searched around, but I've been seeing different answers and mixed responses.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

NO

Bettas live in fresh water, Fiddlers in brackish to salt water, Keeping those 2 in the same tank WILL result in the death of 1 of them, Most likely the Betta, If the crab don't die from the water conditions the Betta will be dinner for the crab.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a betta sorority community tank with fiddler crabs. I have had both fiddlers crabs over 6 months now and they don't bother any of the fish. If anything the fish bother them because they are curious of what is crawling around on the bottom of the tank. They are indeed brackish and need land but for my tank I have had the opportunity to buy a product that makes an underwater island for the crabs to live in. It's pretty much like an underwater bubble dome for the crabs to crawl up into and get their land/air whenever they want. I can link you the product page and images of my crabs out and about with the fish too if you want.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

NickAu said:


> NO
> 
> Bettas live in fresh water, Fiddlers in brackish


+1 100% agree.


----------



## Voltage (Nov 22, 2015)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> I have a betta sorority community tank with fiddler crabs. I have had both fiddlers crabs over 6 months now and they don't bother any of the fish. If anything the fish bother them because they are curious of what is crawling around on the bottom of the tank. They are indeed brackish and need land but for my tank I have had the opportunity to buy a product that makes an underwater island for the crabs to live in. It's pretty much like an underwater bubble dome for the crabs to crawl up into and get their land/air whenever they want. I can link you the product page and images of my crabs out and about with the fish too if you want.


It would be great if you could post the link to it.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Voltage said:


> It would be great if you could post the link to it.


Sure! http://www.underwaterislands.com/

I have the version called "Underwater Lagoon" and for my 20 gallon long, it's alil big but it's perfect for about 3 crabs to live in.

Here are a few pics of my crabs in the house too!



















Sorry for the large photos.


----------

